# 96 and 97 Sentra Factory Service Manual



## bbolander (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been looking for a 96 factory service manual and they're $150 from the Nissan Dealer. I have a chance to get a 97 factory service manual for less.

Does anyone know whether there are any changes between the 96 and 97 Sentras that would cause problems in using the 97 manual for the 96?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I had this same question about 6 months ago.

I bought a 95 200sx but got the 97 FSM. Not a problem, at least none that I have found so far. 
It's a safe bet! If anything you're better off with only a one year difference, where mine is two.

Good luck


----------



## bbolander (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks, I bought the 97 fsm for $110, saved $50.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Just for future reference, _triple_ posting the same question in different sections is greatly frowned upon


----------

